# Favorite Fish



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello
Just in the mood to show some of my favorite fish in my main tank. Let me know what you think. I know the pics suck but nothing much I can do they don't like posing so much.

































































Wish I could get a better pic of the sulpher head he's really nice


----------

